# "cf mank-ti-ash?c-ti mai face pasarik? hai pa k sunt km plictisit."



## henh9g

I don't speak any Romanian but I have a Romanian friend who texted me this:
"cf mank-ti-ash?c-ti mai face pasarik? hai pa k sunt km plictisit."
Does anyone know what it means?


----------



## OldAvatar

That ain't Romanian.
That is a mixture of Romanian and gipsy's slang written in a fuzzy webcam chat style.


----------



## henh9g

I know!! I thought I knew a little Romanian but I read this and I had no idea!! I  think that it must be in like sms short hand or something because it was a text message. Still, If anyone does understands it help me because I want to respond.


----------



## Trisia

OldAvatar is right...

It's basically: "Whatcha doin', ____*, How's the birdie**, yo, I'm gone, I'm gettin' bored."

*) "mânca-ţi-aş" -- this is slang, and literally means "Eat you," but it's not really the same as the English "bite me." It doesn't mean anything, it's just a filler.
**) "birdie," unless you're a girl and you don't happen to have a canary or a parrot, in which case you just got yourself a nice little very rude word.

(Are you sure that's a friend who sent you this?)


----------



## henh9g

I thought so, I am a girl but I don't really get how this is mean; I don't understand what it means though.


----------



## Trisia

Erm... I think I'll answer that by PM.


----------



## OldAvatar

> "mânca-ţi-aş" -- this is slang, and literally means "Eat you,"


Actually, it means _I eat your..._(could be eyes, mouth, nose, sexual organs or whatever parts of the body and it is used, in general, by gipsies, to show how much they like you.)
Anyway, it is actually a subcultural language and it tells a lot about people who use it, if you know what I mean. We call it „behind the blocks” language or, as Americans say, „neighbourhood slang”, mixed in this situation with chat message's characteristics. This style of speech may be friendly in case you know the guys you're talking to and you are one of them, but, in general, it is low level language.
Anyway, I wouldn't advise anyone to mess arround with people using this sort of language.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Trisia and OldAvatar are right on this one. I doubt that a true "friend" would write a message like this (it's actually quite infuriating ). 

It's on the brink of being considered as harassment. 

Best Regards, 

 robbie


----------



## henh9g

This person has never said anything mean to me, every time he said anything to me in English it was nice. Is this definitely mean or could it be interpreted either way?


----------



## Trisia

How to say this (while striving to keep it in the limits of a "language discussion"): it's highly disrespectful and indecent language and the fact that he said it in a form he knew you wouldn't be able to understand reveals much of his character and the 'sincerity' of everything he might have said in the past.

No, I'm afraid I could never interpret that phrase to mean anything other than that he's not a person to be trusted or befriended.


----------



## OldAvatar

OK! Since you insisted and explanations given were nod good enough for you, then I'll give a try!


"How're ya doin'? How's your little pussy? Well, bye, I'm getting bored enough."


----------

